# Finally, Emma kidded.



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Emma gave birth to a beautiful baby boy this morning at 6 am. He is strong and healthy and already nursed, pooped and peed. Mom is being a good first time mom. I am very proud of her. I will posts pics later.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Took a couple pics. His ears are not standing yet but he sure is a cutie. Finding the teat all on his own most of the time. Mom is feeling good too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

He's so cute! Alpine?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, yes he is pure alpine. Funny that I checked on them this morning thinking his ears would start standing and they are still floppy...hmmmm.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

That is so crazy! Ive never seen alpine kids with floppy ears before this forum! Congrats though, he's pretty!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some selenium should take care of that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with above. 



Adorable


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

What a little doll baby! Does he have blue eyes?? Or maybe it's just from the camera angle, but dang he sure is cute, I love the floppy ears even though he's supposed to have upright ones!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

How adorable ! Congrats !


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yes, he is a cute pie. No he doesn't have blue eyes, I think it is the flash from the camera. I never thought about selenium for the ears.... He seems strong on his feet and legs. What would the dosage be. I have the Canadian version of BoSe...... called Selon-E. I have not used it yet.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Both of my kids last year had ears like that, they had frostbite.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

It can't be frostbite this time of year...:think:


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## ShanLouise37 (Jul 4, 2014)

He is adorable.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks. His little ears are standing on their own now. I will take some pictures tomorrow. He is such a sweetheart.


----------

